# Slovak: administer



## monalisa!

How do you translate into Slovak this verb?

I could find no example for
 "to administer *a test"*
and "to administer *the oath"
*is usually translated : _" vziať si pod prísahu"_
but this sounds inadequate and I suppose it is completely wrong if applied to, say,
the President of USA _"sworn in"_ after election.

Thanks in advance


----------



## littledogboy

Well, that's a tricky one. I don't think, monalisa, that you're going to find one word to translate all of the meanings of to administer. Often dať would work, to give, or previesť or vykonať, to execute.


----------



## TKD

I agree with *littledogboy*. As for "to administer the oath", I think _vziať do prísahy_ or _vziať pod prísahu_​ are correct.


----------



## Azori

to administer a test = dať test (?)
to take an oath, to be sworn in = zložiť prísahu / sľub
to swear (somebody) in, to put (somebody) under oath = vziať (koho) pod prísahu

I think some context would be helpful.


littledogboy said:


> Well, that's a tricky one. I don't think, monalisa, that you're going to find one word to translate all of the meanings of to administer. Often dať would work, to give, or *previesť* or vykonať, to execute.




http://slovnik.juls.savba.sk/?w=previesť&s=exact&c=w43f&d=kssj4&d=psp&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8

In Slovak "previesť" isn't used in the same way as "provést" in Czech.


----------



## littledogboy

*previesť2, správ. urobiť, vykonať, uskutočniť, realizovať*


...I'm quoting from your useful link, Azori.

Otherwise, yes, _to administer_ a test or medicines = _to give_, I think, and might that also be the case with monalisa's _oath_, I wonder?


----------



## Azori

littledogboy said:


> *previesť2, správ. urobiť, vykonať, uskutočniť, realizovať*


správ. = správne

It's not correct to use it with that meaning in standard Slovak. But then, it's hardly ever used that way.


----------



## littledogboy

Come to think of it, _vziať si koho pod prísahu _may really be the best solution. It does mean, in both English and Slovak, to let someone swear in front of you, doesn't it.


----------



## monalisa!

littledogboy said:


> Come to think of it, _vziať si koho pod prísahu _may really be the best solution. It does mean, in both English and Slovak, to let someone swear in front of you, doesn't it.


Thank you all for your replies,
but, as I said, when Obama was elected, the supreme Judge *administered him the oath,* and so  he was sworn into office.
 Can you say that " _..vzal si Prezidenta pod prísahu/ do prísahy"_?
as to school, would you say_ "uciteľ dal test triede?_


----------



## TKD

> Can you say that " _..vzal si prezidenta pod prísahu/ do prísahy"_?



It could be said that way but I personally would probably say just "_...prijal prísahu prezidenta_".



> as to school, would you say_ "učiteľ dal test triede?_



This is fine. Or even more naturally with a different word order: "_Učiteľ dal triede test._"


----------



## monalisa!

TKD said:


> It could be said that way but I personally would probably say just "_...prijal prísahu prezidenta_".
> "


As the president repeats the formula which is administered (pronounced) by the judge,
would it be possible or better:
"...odrecitoval prisahu"?


----------



## TKD

It is possible, but we use the verb _recitovať_ mainly for reciting poems, so I don't consider it the best way to say that.
 In this case I would use "_prezident_ _zložil prísahu_", although it doesn't necessarily have the connotation of repeating something after someone.

_*Edit:

*_But if you meant that the Chief Justice "_odrecitoval prísahu_" and the president repeated it, I'd rather say "_...predseda najvyššieho súdu predniesol prísahu..._"


----------



## Azori

monalisa! said:


> Can you say that " _..vzal si prezidenta pod prísahu/ do prísahy"_?





TKD said:


> It could be said that way but I personally would probably say just "_...prijal prísahu prezidenta_".


_"vzal si prezidenta pod prísahu" _and _"vzal si prezidenta do prísahy"_ sound rather odd to me, I think most people would not understand it either. Google gives some results for the construction "zložiť prísahu / sľub do rúk osoby (ktorá vykonáva inauguráciu)". Examples:


> Obvykle sa prísaha skladá do rúk predsedu Najvyššieho súdu alebo iného funkčne najvyššieho sudcu, ktorý je v dosahu.





> Rovnako ako v nedeľu Obama aj teraz zložil sľub do rúk predsedu Najvyššieho súdu USA Johna Robertsa.


----------



## monalisa!

TKD said:


> It is possible, but we use the verb _recitovať_ mainly for reciting poems, so I don't consider it the best way to say that.
> In this case I would use "_prezident_ _zložil prísahu_", although it doesn't necessarily have the connotation of repeating something after someone.
> if you meant that the Chief Justice "_odrecitoval prísahu_" and the president repeated it, I'd rather say "_...predseda najvyššieho súdu predniesol prísahu..._"


Yes I meant that. The point is to render a literal translation, where John Roberts is the subject. If "odrecitoval" is not acceptable, then we must settle for
"predseda...* predniesol prisahu Prezidentovi"*?
And , can this apply to court?
_"sudny uradnik/ zriadenec predniesol/ odrecitoval svedkovi prisahu _"?


----------



## TKD

The fact is that this process is usually described in the way that Azori mentioned in her last reply (the examples from Google). But if we wanted a more literal translation of "to administer the oath" (and we don't want to use those rather uncommon phrases _vziať do prísahy / vziať pod prísahu_), then in my opinion something like this would be correct: "_Predseda Najvyššieho súdu USA John Roberts predniesol prísahu / slová prísahy, ktorú / ktoré prezident Obama zopakoval._" This could be applied for other cases as well.

Please, bear in mind that we don't capitalize the word _prezident_ and don't forget the diacritical marks.


----------



## morior_invictus

Hi monalisa!,
"_to administer an oath to someone_" *is not the same* *as* "_to take an oath_," thus:

"to *administer* / *impose* an oath (e.g. an oath _of office) *to* / *on*  someone (e.g. a president at an inauguration) _= to ask someone to make a solemn statement about the truth of the oath under the penalties of perjury = vziať (niekoho) do prísahy (vziať si koho do prísahy; vziať si koho pod prísahu)

"to take an oath (administered by any person authorized to do so)" =  zložiť (slávnostnú, prezidentskú atď.) prísahu / sľub (na Bibliu apod.)

An example: 
*Person X* is administering an oath to *person Y. *
*Person Y* is taking an oath administered by *person X*.


monalisa! said:


> _"sudny uradnik / zriadenec predniesol/ odrecitoval *predriekal* svedkovi prisahu _"?


But bear in mind, that this is just the part of that process (a jurat is also needed in such ceremonies), thus:
_"to administer an oath (to someone)" *≠* "predriekať (niekomu) prísahu"_ 

Hope this helps.


----------



## monalisa!

TKD said:


> I'd rather say "_...predseda najvyššieho súdu predniesol prísahu..._"



Hi *(morieris invictus*), 

"predriekol " is probably the most precise translation, but are the other two wrong?
In fact I thought that _"odrecitoval"_ sounds more formal, and therefore more adequate.
Just one more thing, is there any difference if we omit "si"?, and between "pod" and "do" ?


----------



## morior_invictus

monalisa! said:


> "predriek*a*l " is probably the most precise translation, but are the other two wrong?


Just take a look at these definitions and you will see why it is the only possible option in this context :


> *predriekať* -a _nedok._ hovoriť niečo vopred, aby to iní opakovali; predpovedať: _p. prísahu_
> Therefore "(_Ja) predriekam prísahu_" means "_I, the administrator, am speaking an oath which the oath-taker is repeating after me_."


Source: KSSJ : predriekať


> *odrecitovať* _dok._
> *1.* recitovaním predniesť: _o. báseň_
> *2.* _obyč. pejor._ mechanicky predniesť alebo prečítať, odrapotať: _o. úlohu_
> Therefore "_(Ja) odrecitovávam prísahu_" means "_I am reading an oath / I am speaking an oath (that I learned by heart)._"


Source: KSSJ : odrecitovať


> *predniesť* -nesie -nesú _dok._
> *1.* verejne na zhromaždení oznámiť, povedať: _p. referát, prejav, prednášku_
> *2.* predviesť slovom, spevom alebo na hudobnom nástroji nejaké umelecké dielo: _p. hudobnú skladbu, verše_
> *3.* ústne predložiť, vysloviť: _p. prosbu, požiadavku_;
> Therefore "_(ja) prednášam prísahu_" means "_I am delivering an oath to an audience at length / I am addressing an oath to an audience (that I memorized word for word)._"


Source: KSSJ : predniesť


monalisa! said:


> Just one more thing, is there any difference if we omit "si"?, and between "pod" and "do" ?


Yes, _"vziať sebe / si (niekoho) do prísahy"_ is incorrect, because it`s "_Ja vezmem Obamu do (nejakej, so mnou priamo nesúvisiacej) prísahy_" and not "_Ja sebe / si  vezmem Obamu do prísahy (priamo súvisiacej so mnou; do svojej prísahy)_." Can you see the differences between them and why the latter is incorrect? "_Ja zaviažem Obamu (nejakým) sľubom_" or "_Ja si zaviažem Obamu (k svojmu) sľubu?_"   Also "_pod prísahu_" doesn`t work here, because you say "vziať niekoho niekam / do niečoho (do prísahy, do sľubu; označuje väzbu)." Also I would say "_Kňaz 'vzal / voviedol' ženícha a nevestu do zväzku manželského_."  and not "_Kňaz 'vzal / voviedol' ženícha a nevestu pod zväzok manželský_."   But it`s "Je pod prísahou." or "Svedok bol podrobený výsluchu pod prísahou." It`s very hard to explain but stick to "_do prísahy_."


----------



## monalisa!

I do not know Slovak, and I was relying on what TKD said and what I found at the bottom :*SK-EN fràzy,* in the link you quote: 
http://slovniky.korpus.sk/?w=prisah...n&d=locutio&d=pskcs&d=psken&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8

http://korpus.sk:8091/manatee.ks/do_query?query=(?i)administered+the+oath+while&in_corpus=1

I suppose a native speaker "feels" what is right, even if the expression is not frequent.
As to "pod/do" in the same korpus _"pod prisahu"_ has 16 hits, "do" none


----------



## TKD

I can confirm that _predriekať _is the most suitable word here, which I knew 'was there', but couldn't remember it.
On the other hand, I still think the other two would be possible if we included the information of repeating. However, _predriekať_ doesn't need this additional information, thus it is the best choice.

As *morior_invictus *has already mentioned, this is not a '100%' translation of "to administer the oath", but it's the closest one, which describes the most important act of the process.


----------



## TKD

morior_invictus said:


> Therefore "(_Ja) predriekam prísahu_" means "_I am repeating an oath after the administrator_."



I can't agree with this. _(Ja) predriekam prísasu_" doesn't mean that I am repeating an oath after the administrator, it means that I am the administrator who is reading/speaking an oath, which should be repeated after me.


----------



## morior_invictus

TKD said:


> I can't agree with this. _(Ja) predriekam prísasu_" doesn't mean that I am repeating an oath after the administrator, it means that I am the administrator who is reading/speaking an oath, which should be repeated after me.


Oh, yes, of course. It was a typo. I stand corrected. Thank you, TKD.


----------



## morior_invictus

monalisa! said:


> I suppose a native speaker "feels" what is right, even if the expression is not frequent.
> As to "pod/do" in the same korpus _"pod prisahu"_ has 16 hits, "do" none


When you put "_vziať pod prísahu_" in the Google search box, the only results you get are those that are part of online translators, for example this one:


> administer an oath
> 
> 
> vziať do prísahy
> vziať pod prísahu


Source : webslovnik.zoznam.sk
Here are some examples of sentences that contain "_vziať do prísahy_" and are part of legal stuff:


> Na rozdiel od súčasnej právnej úpravy bolo možné svedka vziať *do* prísahy aj inokedy ako na hlavnom pojednávaní.


Source : POLÁK, P. 2011. Svedok v trestnom konaní. Bratislava, 2011. s. 56. ISBN 978-80-89447-47-3.


> § 267 *Do* prísahy nemožno vziať svedka, ktorý pri svojom výsluchu...


Source : TRESTNÝ PORIADOK, III. ČASŤ - Súdne konanie
I think it`s like with "_you have another thin*k* coming_" and "_you have another thin*g* coming_" in English. The former is the only correct form of that idiom but the latter is probably more frequently used. But "preferred" doesn`t necessary mean "correct." So, feel free to use "_vziať pod prísahu_" but it`s incorrect in my opinion. As regards "_odrecitovať prísahu_," never ever use it. See my post #17. It`s absolutely incorrect. Some examples:


> ...a čestne obhajovať národné záujmy," odznelo v rámci prísahy, ktorú ministrom *predriekal* prezident Karzaj.


Source: SME.SK – Udialo sa vo svete


> ...pretože predseda Najvyššieho súdu John Roberts, ktorý ju *predriekal*, sa pomýlil a Obama sa potom na chvíľu zasekol.


Source: 90bpm.sk - Barack Obama zložil prísahu


----------



## monalisa!

Thank you all!

(P.S. 16 hits in "*Narodny Korpus*" not in Google")


----------



## morior_invictus

monalisa! said:


> Thank you all!
> 
> (P.S. 16 hits in "*(Slovenský) národný korpus*" not in *"*Google")


Yes, I know. I used Google just for illustration. And you`re welcome.


----------

